# Lilly Pads - AARRGGHH!



## X-Man (Feb 1, 2009)

Pond is about 1/4 acre. Someone thought putting some lilly pads would look nice. Really bad idea. How do I get rid of them? I've heard everything from aquacides to draining and digging out the plants with a dozer. This is not an option. are there any aquacides that will really work and not kill everything in the pond? HELP!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

We recommend a product called Navigate if you apply early season. Is expensive and can take a couple of treatments. Mid to late season (after blooming) a glyphosate herbicide and a surfactant is recommended however you get better control with early season applications of Navigate.


----------



## X-Man (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks. The pond is nearly choked out with the pads in the summer. I need to get this fixed. How do you apply Navigate? Will I need some sort of sprayer?l


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

Navigate is applied with a spreader or by hand; it is a granular formulation.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How expensive are we talking for the Navigate ??


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

this must be a real shallow pond mine drops from the shore to ten foot ,just three ft of the shore ,only pads I have are on the edges, might clean the pond to a better depth.mine pond is 25yrs old , and I have very few weeds.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 29, 2008)

For Lilies Navigate is applied at 200 lbs per acre. A 50lb bag goes for $197.95 and can be shipped directly to you.


----------



## JLFish (May 18, 2011)

Aqua master is a complete pond management company that works all over Ohio they helped me with my cattail problem. (937) 707-5798


----------

